# Resolving conflicts with etcupdate



## Robert Kopp (Dec 1, 2022)

I have been running 12/stable and noted that it won't be supported past the end of next year. This does not seem urgent, but it is getting closer. I pulled the source for 13/stable and everything went fine until I rebooted and attempted to run etcupdate -p. When I used etcupdate resolve, with which I am not too familiar, it appears that there are quite a few instances in which the new files are different. Three of the possibilities that are presented are r (consider it resolved), mine-full, and theirs-full. I would like to keep the changes that I made while I was using 12-stable. Hand editing might be tedious, but if not, would one of these options be suitable for resolving the conflicts, or something that I have not considered? I realize that many of you would consider this a basic question, but references to sources of information would be appreciated.


----------



## VladiBG (Dec 1, 2022)

You need to manually edit and resolve the conflicts.
Here is an example:
I'm using certificates to login into ssh and I disabled the password auth so in sshd_conf there's an obsolete variable which was set to "no" and in the new version in FreeBSD 13.1 it's has been changed. 

It look like this:




 

After the manually edit the end result is:


----------

